# Local Singapore modder



## Red_Dot (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi
Looking for a modder here in Singapore who knows how to remove the cooling fins from the V10 R Ti? I have one that I would like to put in a fin with traits that I bought separately - I know it's supposed to be rather straight forward task by just twisting off the fins but somehow I can't get it off and fear damaging the light. Hope someone can help me out. Thanks


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 19, 2014)

Let me go home later (night shift) to see if I am able to remove mine.
Will let you know if I can get it out...

- JonKang


----------



## DellSuperman (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey, I am able to dismantle my entire light pretty easily.
Not sure why yours is so difficult


----------



## DellSuperman (Dec 3, 2014)

Bro, sent u a PM..


----------

